# Java 3D - Step oder IGES



## The_God (15. Mrz 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

kennt jemand eine Möglichkeit mitJava 3D CAD Dateien wie step oder iges zu laden und visualisieren?


----------



## Highchiller (16. Mrz 2014)

Du kannst deine Modelle sicherlich als sogenannte "Wavefront Object Datei" (Dateiendung: .obj) exportieren. Das ist das klassische Dateiformat für 3D-Objekte. Leider werden in einer Object-Datei keine Texturen oder Materialien gespeichert. Wenn dir das aber egal ist, dann übernimmt die Klasse ObjectFile aus com.sun.j3d.loaders.objectfile die Aufgabe des ladens für dich. Das kannst du dann wie gewohnt deiner Scene hinzufügen.

PS: Aus der Frage könnte man auch entnehmen, dass du nicht weißt wie man mit Java3D überhaupt was visualisiert. Aber das würde jetzt zu weit führen, daher hab ich das erst mal ausgelassen. Bin mir auch nicht sicher ob das überhaupt deine Frage war ^^


----------

